# Best Manga For A Pervert...



## 6th Hokage (Jul 20, 2005)

What do you think would be the best manga for a perverted person? I think a good one would be Bleach because of all of the HUGE boobs. Everyone let me know what you think!:


----------



## Crowe (Jul 20, 2005)

Hm, Tenjo tenge beats Bleach by far if you measure the boobness, and you couldnt possible be able to measure the pervertness between these two manga's.


----------



## Jink (Jul 20, 2005)

I would say Ichigo 100% or Girl Sauras, but the top on my list would be Boku no Futatsu no Tsubasa (My Two Wings), its about a hermephridite(sp?), funny, super ecchi stuff


----------



## Crowe (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you know how to use mirc? If yes,
Search for Tenjo here: 
And go to #lurk, and use the botlist to get what you want.


----------



## 6th Hokage (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, I know how to use mirc. Thanks for the information!:


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 20, 2005)

A hentai manga? -__-

Check out Slut Girl if you want 

Or I''s for a good ecchi one! >_>


----------



## FoolyCooly (Jul 21, 2005)

Futari Ecchi if all you want is sex, and Haru Yo Koi if you want a good story along with the ecchiness.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 21, 2005)

Ikki Tousen!!!!  aka Battle Vixens (lllaaaaaa!!)  That one, noone really seems to discuss in these forums.  Yah, But I TOTALLY recommend Ichigo 100%, but that's just becuase it's a great manga.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 21, 2005)

I love the perverted manga XD

read battle vixens for extreme perversion (to the U.S. anyway)
Ichigo 100%
Love Hina


----------



## spaztik (Jul 21, 2005)

omg mech !!! <3 <3 <3 well anyway if ur a pervert you need a girl friend there we go now everyones happy!!!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 21, 2005)

mmmm, manga is easier and cheaper.....lol


----------



## skethee2 (Jul 22, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I love the perverted manga XD
> 
> read battle vixens for extreme perversion (to the U.S. anyway)
> Ichigo 100%
> Love Hina



where can i get battle vixens?


----------



## Samurai Kenchi (Jul 22, 2005)

well I think that the most perverted manga is something called 'Hop, Step, Jump!' I don't think it's a doujinshi but the girls have huge boobs...


----------



## ValentineTheory (Jul 22, 2005)

Well since battle vixens is liscensed, it'll be hard to find for free.....but you can find it in almost any major books store with a manga section.  You'll know when you see it


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 22, 2005)

ValentineTheory said:
			
		

> Ikki Tousen!!!!  aka Battle Vixens (lllaaaaaa!!)  That one, noone really seems to discuss in these forums.  Yah, But I TOTALLY recommend Ichigo 100%, but that's just becuase it's a great manga.


Is Ikki Tousen a manga series also?

I say Love Hina is the best series for a pervert.


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Jul 22, 2005)

Ever Scene Tenchi Muyo GXP lol its preety Preverted Especaily Episode 8 if i am right.


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 22, 2005)

Love Hina
Ranma1/2
Ichigo 100%


----------



## shkamaru (Jul 22, 2005)

well, being one myself  
I recommend you read:
Love Hina
I''s
Mahoromatic
Ai Yori Aoshi
Negima


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 22, 2005)

Thank you all for gaving the Title of the mangas, but could you please tell where we could find them? thx in advance


----------



## ShinobiX3 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ikkitousen (Battle Vixens) - huge boobs, hot girls etc. =)

Ichigo 100% - hot girls, hot stuff

Lilim Kiss - awesome manga, if anyone loves Ichigo 100%, then u MUST read Lilim Kiss!! its by the same magnaka 

Tenjo Tenge - hot girls, hot action, but i think ikkitousen is better in terms of ecchiness

Girl Saurus

Girls Bravo

DearS

lol plenty of ecchi manga


----------



## zionforsell (Jul 29, 2005)

It is easy to find some Manga with big boobs. But it is hard to find one with good storyline and such. Bleach is not for perverted person. I think it is just funny! A bad thing I don't know how to use Mirc. Can someone tell me how and where to get it?


----------



## RugaRell (Jul 29, 2005)

sry for bringing this back up but was wondering why some people said love hina was a perverted manga?, i think its funny as hell >_<


----------



## Codde (Jul 29, 2005)

Golden Boy is always good...


----------



## Axass (Jul 31, 2005)

Futari Ecchi. It's basically hentai even if the mangaka has the courage to say otherwise...
It runs in Young Animal, same magazine of Berserk.


----------



## Wierd Divide (Jul 31, 2005)

Gantz is a mixture of extreme violence and big breasticles. eg. one of the characters is called Titz by Gantz.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 1, 2005)

Ichigo 100%, every chapter is about 75% fan service.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2005)

6th Hokage said:
			
		

> What do you think would be the best manga for a perverted person? I think a good one would be Bleach because of all of the HUGE boobs. Everyone let me know what you think!:



I personaly think u have a very sick mind, but if u want a magna or anime i say TT or Gantz.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow so many perverts...and im not ashamed to say im one of them (in a good way like)

Ichigo 100%
Tenjou Tenjo
Love Hina
Bleach (big boobs lol)
Ranma 

And thats all i know anyway

I use direct manga alot but does anyone know any other manga websites?


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Aug 2, 2005)

Any hentai manga and most doujinshi's...


----------



## uchihaWL (Aug 3, 2005)

I would just like to say, any linkes to them?


----------



## darklide (Aug 3, 2005)

Ive just started reading a new manga...

its called Mai-Hime...

u can call it a mixture of Love hina and battle type manga such as bleach and so on.
Lol its nice


----------



## Meijin (Aug 3, 2005)

Futari Ecchi.

There's sex.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 3, 2005)

Ichigo 100%.
The damm thing screams Fan-Service.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 3, 2005)

I would recomend a hentai manga, but if you can buy Cum Cum Paradise i think you should get that ( also see Tenchi manga's)


----------



## Norb (Aug 3, 2005)

Iketeru Futari <-- you can get it in #lurk mentioned by peK
I like it


----------



## Shandi (Aug 3, 2005)

Crayon Shin-chan. funny and perverted.


----------



## killer hunter (Aug 5, 2005)

wow!so many manga...tell me which one is the best?


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 5, 2005)

I think the only manga's I have come across that you could label good for perverts would be.

Mai-Hime (Its finished already but pretty good)
Tengo Tenge (Simple Girls action)

I might try some of the stuff everyone else is recommending.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 15, 2005)

I'll suggest the *Gakuen Tengoku* (Gakuen Heaven) by IWASAKI Osamu. That's propably one of the "ecchiest" manga i've seen, like 100% x 100. The plot revolves around two teachers (female and a male) and their school, which happens to be "all-girl" school. 

-  -

*Link Removed* *Link Removed* *Link Removed*


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Aug 16, 2005)

Try Mahou Sensei Negima. Its from the guy who invented Love Hina.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 16, 2005)

iggyspeedstars said:
			
		

> Try Mahou Sensei Negima. Its from the guy who invented Love Hina.




Agreed. My friend and my bro reads that. When I first read it, I got halfway through before I tossed the book at my bro's face.


----------



## roguenoir (Nov 4, 2005)

I think a better question might be what's the most erotic or perverted manga that isn't Hentai..  still in the realm of Ecchi but not quite Hentai..


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Nov 5, 2005)

DearS perhaps?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 5, 2005)

lol, but which is the best?


----------



## Not a Ninja (Nov 6, 2005)

Kizuna_Kohaku said:
			
		

> Agreed. My friend and my bro reads that. When I first read it, I got halfway through before I tossed the book at my bro's face.




Don't worry, it picks up _a lot_ after chapter 16, that's when it developes a plot, action & all the other things that actually make it readable. Watch out for those first 15 chapters though.


----------



## Fuko (Nov 6, 2005)

this thread is great


----------



## Neenah (Nov 6, 2005)

Girls bravo and Gacha Gacha is worth it! 
<3


----------



## DEATHwisher (Nov 7, 2005)

well, if you want lightly perverted manga than pick anything from ichigo100% to love hina to girls bravo.


if you wanted a moderatly perverted one with a good story, GANTZ and Air gear are definitly your best choice, they have virtually the perfect animation style

you can find these at scum-scan

And if you want hardcore sex.... well, I would personally get a girlfriend if I was that desperate, but you know how google works....


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 8, 2005)

if i want to hardcore sex , i will ask my girlfriend if she will do it or not on depend on her mood!

but my girl love to read perverted more than i do! but Nalthile like to read Futari Ecchi but i like to read Gakuen Heaven

Manga pervert is fun! some of manga is silly !


----------



## naruto_is_number1 (Nov 10, 2005)

For all you pervs out there you can try tenjou tenge...it's more of a fighting type/action manga, but they do quite alot of sick things in there.


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 7, 2005)

GTO? xD

Or even Love Hina I guess. *it's scary how Love Hina was the first ever manga I've read. >.>*

Don't know much about GTO, but that's the most perverted thing I've ever seen in my life. I read thru it by accident at a book store, and I ran away immediately, cos my mom was behind me. >.>


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 8, 2005)

Mahou Sensei Negima.


----------



## M00se (Dec 8, 2005)

try Gantz


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 3, 2006)

where can i find love Hina?


----------



## Spacey (Jan 3, 2006)

Lova hina is O.K
Tenjou Tenge is pretty much ecchi it has sex, it has big boobs. You name it


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, if you want some hardcore stuff check out berserk.


----------



## spanishsamurai (Jan 26, 2006)

ecchi:*
I's
Love Hina
Neon Genisis Evangelion

*peek at these when you're 18+, and you're a p*d*p****; peek while you're 13 - 17, and you're a dirty pervert.

Hentai:
*AVOID THE GENRE "GURO"... YOU'LL BE SCARRED FOR LIFE!!!*


----------



## pakku (Jan 26, 2006)

Guest said:
			
		

> Well, if you want some hardcore stuff check out berserk.



Haha...

If you like to whack off to troll gang rape, Berserk is the manga for you.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 26, 2006)

Love Hina <3

*nosebleeds*


----------



## bladeslayer (Jan 26, 2006)

hey does anyone no where i can get Berserk manga!!


----------



## Ah B (Jan 26, 2006)

Ichigo 100%

First it looks like a pervert-only manga; then it becomes a kick ass romance manga.


----------



## pakku (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow.



			
				pakku said:
			
		

> If you like to whack off to troll gang rape, Berserk is the manga for you.



*less than two hours later*



> hey does anyone no where i can get Berserk manga!!



I hope you're not interested in Berserk in the way posting in this thread suggests... there's like two female nudity scenes in the whole thing that could be considered sexy, unless you've got a pretty gross fetish. But... I won't ask you to go into detail on that, just a heads up.

To answer your question, try here.


----------



## RedSkyCoffee (Jan 28, 2006)

Mahoromatic I think that's how it spelled ... It's really ... Perverted


----------



## Itachi's_rage (Feb 1, 2006)

where can i find Gakuen Heaven ch. 19 and up?


----------



## Asmodeus (Feb 2, 2006)

pakku said:
			
		

> Haha...
> 
> If you like to whack off to troll gang rape, Berserk is the manga for you.



Yeah, there's only two scenes in Berserk that aren't some kind of disturbing rape...still not as fucked up as most of Gantz, though. At least not as violent.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Feb 7, 2006)

Itachi's_rage said:
			
		

> where can i find Gakuen Heaven ch. 19 and up?



I dont think that 20 and up are out yet.  But i know yanime just released ch. 19


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 15, 2006)

I''s volume 13 i think


----------



## Hokage-of-my-hood (Feb 16, 2006)

Basically any of the 3 by Ken Akamatsu, but the best in my opinion is Love Hina
Then there's Ai Yori Aoshi, and I think u should watch the anime too. 
...sry but Im still on my way when it comes to ecchi manga series.


----------



## Steel_Max (Feb 27, 2006)

where can we get Ichigo 100%.....


----------



## Heavy Arms (Mar 2, 2006)

You should read Love Hina
that sh*t is funny

It's about a dude that's the landlord of a girls dorm
and he's always running into them naked 
and falling on top of them
and there alwayz beating him up...lol


----------



## thevassago (Mar 5, 2006)

If you really want perverted stuff, you can check school of water business.


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 7, 2006)

um... every hentai mangas?!?!?!?! -_-;;


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 11, 2006)

i would say *Ikki tousen* good manga and good show


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 12, 2006)

> i would say Ikki tousen good manga and good show


sucks!

hmm check out shuffle.. not really the ideal manga for a pervert.. but it's definatley worth a try.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 12, 2006)

> If you really want perverted stuff, you can check school of water business.



ooh yeah  SOWB is a most perverted manga, pretty good, gotta read chapters 11 and 12

Tenjou tenge is another one, especially if you like to cross fighting with sex


----------



## Itachi's_rage (Mar 14, 2006)

hmm....lilim kiss, ichigo 100%, Pretty face(maybe).


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 18, 2006)

whats wrong with Ikki tousen and i would also recomend Grenadier


----------



## azuken (Mar 19, 2006)

Alice's Adventures in Sexland. Its hentai. Horrible story too.


----------



## charliesuh (Mar 21, 2006)

id have to say ichigo 100%
its my favorite manga by far, and its not just a lot of t&a, has a great storyline and character development.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Mar 21, 2006)

Haha definately get girls bravo, just about every girl in that manga has big boobs.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 22, 2006)

u guys should also check out Amazing Nurse Nanako


----------



## Devilguy (Mar 23, 2006)

IMO too much boobs spoils the boobs.


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 23, 2006)

I suggest that you watch Tenjo Tenge ang GTO (Great Teacher Onizuka).

go nuts.


----------



## thevassago (Mar 26, 2006)

I recently downloaded Ren ai shijo. It is really suitable for perverted guys . Shoujomagic released this.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 27, 2006)

> I suggest that you watch Tenjo Tenge ang GTO (Great Teacher Onizuka).go nuts.


Great Teacher Onizuka manga is ok but episode isint animed well. has anyone herd of *Godannar* cause my friend tells me its good and if anyone has any episodes or manga could u please tell me were to get it.


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (May 4, 2006)

umm this is not quite but berserk   but asides from all the gore it has some cool moments like a girl spanking hard on on girls ass. but there alot of wierd stuff so very perverted or nasty stuff humanXhuman troll rape human but i found it very intresting .but its mostly not ment to be enjoyed but very intresting  what do u think of a girl sitting naked on a sword saying cut me up slowly while choking a guy with a rope that got me going haha


----------



## Snake-Eyes (May 5, 2006)

Bleach and ranma 1/2


----------



## Supa Swag (May 5, 2006)

I recently found out about Peridot.

Very, VERY nice. Only 6 volumes but translators are at the beginning of vol. 4.


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

Also there is one called *Marico 1020 *or something.....its greta!


----------



## TJ the Troll (Jan 4, 2009)

Fairy Bondage's the best Manga for a perv.

  Porn Mangas: *4u Online Arabic Language*


----------



## Degauss (Jan 4, 2009)

to love ru. 
Unbalance X Unbalance
Best one!


----------



## KengouXIII (Jan 4, 2009)

Battle Club 
trust me


----------



## ninjaq (Jan 4, 2009)

Hentai Kamen.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 4, 2009)

Try Domina no Do! and Nana to Kaoru ;-)


----------



## Tools (Jan 4, 2009)

Air Gear, To-Love-Ru (but I think it's more for girls but has a lot of ecchi) and Tenjo Tenge.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 4, 2009)

air gear and negima are pretty good ecchi's with a decent story. you'll find more fan service in the beginning and then the chapters are usually focused on plot later. if you just wanna get turned on go watch porn instead reading ecchi manga


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 4, 2009)

Haha, I remember this topic. I'll give some more:

Anything by Kyo Hatsuki (Love Junkies, W Name)
Example:



Seraphic Feather
Example:


Anything by Egawa Tatsuya (creator of Golden Boy)

Yakuza Girl
Example:


My Balls

Young Animal Island (magazine)
Example:



Young Champion Retsu (magazine)
Example:



Yuutai Nova
Example:


Champion Red Ichigo (magazine)
Example:




You can find all of these at this website:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.jcafe24.com/index.php/board,44.0.html


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 4, 2009)

I''s is a good one, I loved that series.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 4, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> air gear and negima ... decent story



Um, no. Negima has a _wonderful_ story and Air Gear has the worst I've probably ever seen. Placing them in the same sentence, other than to say "Negima and Air Gear shouldn't be in the same sentence", should be a capital crime. But yes, extremely Ecchi. I don't know which one would be worse.

I"s was terrible, Ichigo 100% was good up until the ending, which was really shitty, and Yakuza girl is very good, particularly if you're looking for titties.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 4, 2009)

UxU is good ecchi, 100%boobs.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2009)

Youre all a bunch of pervets ....

Ichigo 100% is good i've heard.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jan 4, 2009)

No Bra, something for everyone!


----------



## frogfoot (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, No Bra, Nanato Kaoru, Nozoki Ana are my best, and I have found full list of ecchiest manga on , dedicated on ecchi manga only


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 14, 2011)

best manga for a pervert ? obviously....
seikon no qwaser  those dudes alchemist called qwaser gain power with soma (aka: breast milk) or if you like by sucking tits, no joke im not making this up. it sound pretty ridiculous at first, but in fact the manga is actually pretty cool and enjoyable, there is some ecchi/fanservice but its just enough to stay nice.


the anime however, is an abuse fest of fanservice filler scene.... beleive me, when i say abuse im not kidding, its like a filler/tits/ ridiculous tits bouncing that was not in the manga in almost every scene  but holly shit those ending freacking kick @$$ 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpLETdehiRA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zrtj1RODuI[/YOUTUBE]
oh this is the censored version... its more classy but.... uc there 
Scan for Chapter 139




you may say the abuse filler fanservice ruin the show... or make it the god of fanservice anime... however, anny pervert will be pleased


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 3, 2011)

Try Nozoki Ana. It's full of tits and sex


----------



## Greed (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol, Onani Master


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2011)

Kiss x Sis, for some stupid reason you will get a boner at some point.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 3, 2011)

Take To Love Ru !


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Golden Boy is a must read for any pervert.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 3, 2011)

Gakuen haven(the ecchi one not the yaoi one) is up to 43 on manga fox.


----------

